# "Coqueta"



## Tiagoss.88

Olá amigos, quando digo " Es una mujer *coqueta*".
Seria a mesma coisa que dizer que é uma mulher "gostosa" aqui no brasil.
grato


----------



## Tomby

Em Portugal é coquete.
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acho que não. Creio que o equivalente no Brasil seria uma mulher paqueradora (não necessariamente gostosa).


----------



## pipoII

Não exatamente. Na Argentina um a mulher "coqueta" é uma mulher que gosta de se ver elegante. Gosta de se-arrumar o tempo tudo até quando vai a comprar pão ou leite.


----------



## didi2009

eu acho que se refere mais a vaidosa


----------



## JuanPa_2662

Eu concordo com didi. Mulher coqueta é vaidosa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Realmente, pensando melhor, creio que a melhor palavra equivalente em português é mesmo vaidosa. Eu tinha me baseado no Michaelis que diz:

*co.que.te.ar*
[kokete'ar] vi procurar agradar a pessoa do sexo oposto; *paquerar*.

Mas, então, respondendo à pergunda original de Tiagoss, uma mulher "coqueta" não é necessariamente uma mulher gostosa.


----------



## Fer BA

Mas _coqueta_ e _vanidosa_ são coisas diferentes.....uma mulher _coqueta_ pode não ser vaidosa....

uma mulher garrida? janota?


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> Mas _coqueta_ e _vanidosa_ são coisas diferentes.....uma mulher _coqueta_ pode não ser vaidosa....
> 
> uma mulher garrida? janota?


 
É um dos significados possíveis, pelo menos em Portugal. Mas a mulher coquete é mais a atreita à sedução, a namoradeira.


----------



## Fer BA

Entendo, acho que em Espanha pode ser o mesmo, e em muitos paises americanos. 

Em BA a significação atual perdeu a ideia de sedução e ficou somente a ideia de ter uma preocupação pela imagem. 

Minha avó, que era uma _coqueta_, morreu quando tinha 96 anos, e tingia seus cabelos e usava maquiagem tudo o dia....e sempre dizia _tengo que estar presentable_.


----------



## dexterciyo

Não se usa _presumida_ em português?


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Não se usa _presumida_ em português?


 

Em português, ou pelo menos no meu português, o sentido dominante de '_presumido_' é o de _'presunçoso_', '_vaidoso_' (no sentido espanhol de _'vano', 'fatuo', 'jactancioso'_, _'presuntuoso'_), pelo que tem uma carga claramente negativa. Ora a mulher coquete não é, em geral, menos apreciada por o ser, quando muito pode é ser alvo de alguma crítica de pessoas mais conservadoras, que não vejam com bons olhos que a mulher assuma um papel sexualmente activo, ou até dalguma rival. Ou seja, parece-me que equipará-la a uma presumida (que, eventualmente até poderá ser, em parte) é enganar-se quanto à essência da coqueteria, que está mais no seduzir, no namoriscar, acho eu.


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

Amigos, já passei por esse dilema algum tempo atrás, e em consenso con amigos de Argentina e Chile chegamos a conclusão que "coqueta", pode sim ser "metida"em português, mas é mais utilizada no sentido de "patricinha", no português do Brasil.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

Carfer said:


> Em português, ou pelo menos no meu português, o sentido dominante de '_presumido_' é o de _'presunçoso_', '_vaidoso_' (no sentido espanhol de _'vano', 'fatuo', 'jactancioso'_, _'presuntuoso'_), pelo que tem uma carga claramente negativa. Ora a mulher coquete não é, em geral, menos apreciada por o ser, quando muito pode é ser alvo de alguma crítica de pessoas mais conservadoras, que não vejam com bons olhos que a mulher assuma um papel sexualmente activo, ou até dalguma rival. Ou seja, parece-me que equipará-la a uma presumida (que, eventualmente até poderá ser, em parte) é enganar-se quanto à essência da coqueteria, que está mais no seduzir, no namoriscar, acho eu.


 \

Sim, no português do Brasil "presumida" = "metida"
saludos


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> Em BA a significação atual perdeu a ideia de sedução e ficou somente a ideia de ter uma preocupação pela imagem.



Fer,

Juntando essa sua informação com a que deu mais acima - "uma mulher _coqueta_ pode não ser vaidosa" -, concluo que preocupar-se com a imagem, com a aparência, não é o mesmo que ser _vanidosa_. Em português (pelo menos no Brasil), sim, as duas ideias estão bastante ligadas (geralmente - ainda que às vezes se fale de outros tipos de vaidade, como "vaidade intelectual"). Fico curioso para saber qual é, ao contrário, o sentido predominante de _vanidosa._


----------



## Fer BA

Okporip,

isto é _hilar demasiado fino_, mas...acho que a diferença fica em a ideia de gabar-se, jactar-se com arrogância (vaidosa) e esmerarse con preocupação com a própria imagem (coqueta). A ideia geral é que uma coqueta não é arrogante, uma vaidosa, sim.


----------



## didi2009

Extraido do RAE:

  adj. Dicho de una persona: Presumida, esmerada en su arreglo  personal y en todo cuanto pueda hacerla parecer atractiva. U.  t. c. s.


----------

